# 2nd



## #1Diggerdog (Oct 7, 2017)

2nd Shepherd. We bought a wld to have for fun and just enjoy as a pet. Arriving home after running some errands she greeted us limping. She was 4 months old. I looked her over carefully then called the vet. She advised me to kennel her for the weekend and if not better bring her in on Monday. Later that day I think we pieced together what we think likely happened. We found the dish washing sponge out in the back yard. Apparently our girl (Suwannee) wanted the sponge and climbed all the way up on the back of the sink and in the process she fell backwards on to the hard tile floor. Long story short. X-rays revealed she had 2 hairline fractures on her right front leg. Vet ordered 4 weeks of crate rest with only potty breaks. After a re- check this Friday, (1month later) he said the fractures we're barely visible and she was doing great. Then he dropped the next bomb. Short walks and short walks in the snow around the back yard. She absolutely loves the snow, and 2 more weeks of crate time. It has been very trying on everyone but she is amazing the way she has adapted. She is beautiful and we love our Suwannee. I don't like giving her Benadryl 3 times daily, but the vet was right, it has helped keep her a little bit calmer. Just wanted to share.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like she will heal over time. Did the vet tell you to crate her when you are gone?


----------



## #1Diggerdog (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes he said she could only be out on the leash. Either my wife or I (we take) turns come home from work every day and feed her and take her out.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

even when she is healed you might not want her free in the house while you are out..at least not until she is a bit more mature



----------

